# Kato Mate



## quiksilverkj (Dec 7, 2004)

I caught an episode of Run's house on MTV canada and he started talking about some guy he saw walking around saying "Kato Mate" But just what the heck does that mean!?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

something to do with fast car/bike?

from our friends at google

http://65.98.70.66/showthread.php?p=557900


----------



## quiksilverkj (Dec 7, 2004)

Ooops spelled it wrong. Its "Cato Mate". Push back the wind is what he said afterwards.


----------

